
Fred Wilson: Facebook worth $5 billion, $7 billion tops - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/336972/facebook-worth-5-billion-7-billion-tops
======
Xichekolas
... maybe he meant to type .5 and .7 and his fingers slipped.

~~~
run4yourlives
Maybe his brain slipped. Seems to be a common problem these days.

